# Nissan GT-R R35 (2010) - Estado de Concurso



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi There

A white pearl GT-R R35 with 15000 kms for a Estado de Concurso , covered in swirls , rids and holograms.
Came after a jet wash but it´s hard to kept the bugs away from the Godzilla 


























A lot of heat from that exaust pipes and no ordinary wash can´t remove that coal away .










Very impressive the lack of care from tire shops around here...










Time for washing and claying


















Metalic parts dissolving


































Some hours later the car is washed and prepped for paint correction










Taking some notes of the clear we found that the R35 had some clear coat removed.


















Starting from the bonnet



































































Grills removed


























An before and after with sun gun


















Roof










































Areas near the roof



















































right fender












































































































5050


















Front bumper


































Doors






































































































































Rear sideways












































































During some PDR


















Nissan symbol removed for a clean rear 


























Wing


























Trunk




















































































a deeper scratched removed


















Lights


















someone waiting for his turn :roll:










a small test spot



















































bumper.


































sideways lower trim


















Interiores


























headlights


















Some days later the car looked whiter by far but a lot of work waiting.










Motor


























5050


























Ready to assemble










Detailed grill










Motor ready


































The day of rimms , wheel arches and exausts










Washed and full of marks by someone sufering from parkinson with a screwdriver to remove glue from the weights...










After



































Obrigado aos técnicos por deixarem salpicar óleo de travões sobre as maxilas...










5050










Starting the interior


































5050 of the leather and the interior needed a good TLC


















Removed all the interior parts of the trunks and detailed them as soon they 
were assembled.



































Finished interior










































After 9 crazy days and a lot of work , it´s SHOWTIME 












































































A money shot











































Sun gun



























































Outside it shines a lot 







































































































































































































THE END

Regards

Rui


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

one word...............WOW!!!!


----------



## AZIZBBU (May 3, 2011)

You beauty, take a bow sir.
Awesome


----------



## Nelex (Aug 23, 2011)

fantastic work...


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

still looks a bit grubby to me


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Stunning work as usual, what a car


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Some one beat me to the One word response of WOW so I will have to write some more words. 

Your attention to detail is fantastic I always look forward to seeing your write ups and this is yet another that is phenomenal... 

Whats next??

ATB

John


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

OGGYsri said:


> one word...............WOW!!!!


*Thank you *



AZIZBBU said:


> You beauty, take a bow sir.
> Awesome


*Love what i do , thanks *



Nelex said:


> fantastic work...


*Thanks :thumb:*



rsblue said:


> still looks a bit grubby to me


*Yes was my impression also :thumb:*



Miguel Pestana said:


> Stunning work as usual, what a car


*Yes Miguel , what a Car *



Johnnyopolis said:


> Some one beat me to the One word response of WOW so I will have to write some more words.
> 
> Your attention to detail is fantastic I always look forward to seeing your write ups and this is yet another that is phenomenal...
> 
> ...


*Thank you John , the next one it´s a SL280 from 1968 *


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That is nothing short of sheer perfection. Your photos are amazing too - which camera do you use please?

Amazing. Epic. Wow.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> That is nothing short of sheer perfection. Your photos are amazing too - which camera do you use please?
> 
> Amazing. Epic. Wow.


Thanks and i use a trusty 400d with a 550d 18-55.

I have to upgrade soon because i lack the video mode.


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Great work Rui, as usual 
And original jacket, hope it didn't add more swirls :lol:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

AcN said:


> Great work Rui, as usual
> And original jacket, hope it didn't add more swirls :lol:


*It´s from my wife and it´s not a jacket :lol:

Thank you man :thumb:*


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

EPIC DETAIL Rui, the flake pop is awesome










Don't expect anything less with the standard of your work.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

All that can be said is WOW !!!


:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*All I can say Rui, is fantastic results the car looks better than when it left the showroom 

Mario*


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Superb Rui, I know someone who will be excited by those exhaust tips


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

What attention to detail, perfect work! :thumb:
Also, beautiful car!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

The_Bouncer said:


> All that can be said is WOW !!!
> 
> :thumb:


*Thanks mate :thumb:*



Eurogloss said:


> *All I can say Rui, is fantastic results the car looks better than when it left the showroom
> 
> Mario*


*Ciao Mario :thumb:*



SimonBash said:


> Superb Rui, I know someone who will be excited by those exhaust tips


*Thanks Simon , who????*



DMH-01 said:


> Great work there mate.





JMDetailing said:


> What attention to detail, perfect work! :thumb:
> Also, beautiful car!


*Thank you guys*


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

*Thanks Simon , who????*

Mr Slrestotation Rui


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

SimonBash said:


> *Thanks Simon , who????*
> 
> Mr Slrestotation Rui


LOL , why is that??

He has a GTR ?


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Racer said:


> LOL , why is that??
> 
> He has a GTR ?[/QUOTE
> 
> no just a perfectionist particularly with exhaust tips:lol:


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Fantastic work!


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

AI CARAMBA!!! :doublesho That's one hell of an ESTADO DE CONCURSO you realized there mate! Magnificent job,magnificent write-up and magnificent picture skills! You never cease to amaze us! Looking forward to the write-up of the Italia Rui :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing that Rui, epic work!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

JBirchy said:


> Amazing that Rui, epic work!


Thank you man :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

SimonBash said:


> Racer said:
> 
> 
> > LOL , why is that??
> ...


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Faysal said:


> AI CARAMBA!!! :doublesho That's one hell of an ESTADO DE CONCURSO you realized there mate! Magnificent job,magnificent write-up and magnificent picture skills! You never cease to amaze us! Looking forward to the write-up of the Italia Rui :thumb:


Be ready , the Italia will be made a good report also :thumb:
Thank you Faysal :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Michael_McL said:


> Fantastic work!


Thank you Michael :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Simply amazing..


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

tonyy said:


> Simply amazing..


Thanks Tonyy :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey Rui, what can I say :argie::argie: stunning :thumb:

Was the paint soft on this Rui?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

123quackers said:


> Hey Rui, what can I say :argie::argie: stunning :thumb:
> 
> Was the paint soft on this Rui?


The paint isn´t much hard but a lot better than the crappy solid black of one GT-R i did that marred with almost anything.


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Rui - you are quickly becoming one of my favourite detailers! 

Stunning work as always!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

sidewalkdances said:


> Rui - you are quickly becoming one of my favourite detailers!
> 
> Stunning work as always!


Thank you very much and the next work i just finished less than 1 hour , i hope you all yhe guys around here like too 

Mercedes SL280 of 1968 , AKA Pagoda or Pagode in Portuguese


























Regards

Rui


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

The write up i've been waiting for Rui Great work & outstanding end result:argie:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

slrestoration said:


> The write up i've been waiting for Rui Great work & outstanding end result:argie:


Thank you Nick and i think the fav part was the exaust tips of the GTR right??? 

Regards

Rui


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Racer said:


> Thank you Nick and i think the fav part was the exaust tips of the GTR right???
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rui


You got it buddy, BIG focal point of a GTR:thumb: Looking forward to the Merc write up


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

slrestoration said:


> You got it buddy, BIG focal point of a GTR:thumb: Looking forward to the Merc write up


Tomorrow i will post it for sure :thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

WOW,WOW,WOW, WOW... :doublesho

What a work Rui!!!!! 

I take my hat to you "Master" Racer :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Jorge said:


> WOW,WOW,WOW, WOW... :doublesho
> 
> What a work Rui!!!!!
> 
> ...


Obrigado Amigo :thumb:

Ps: ve la se apareces


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Stunning work Rui!:thumb: 

Fantastic flake-pop!

Muito obrigado for posting.

John.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

scooby73 said:


> Stunning work Rui!:thumb:
> 
> Fantastic flake-pop!
> 
> ...


Thanks John and the more interesting thing is that the owner loves to see the flake poping at night


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Great work mate. However, a good friend of mine has Parkinson's. You need to be careful with references to it in that manner. Iv'e seen it first hand, it is cripplingly unforgiving. Just friendly advice.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

President Swirl said:


> Great work mate. However, a good friend of mine has Parkinson's. You need to be careful with references to it in that manner. Iv'e seen it first hand, it is cripplingly unforgiving. Just friendly advice.


Thanks but you don´t have to get that comment too serious , its a sad disease
and it´s not by any means referenced here to harm anyone.

How many times we call a car that it´s a real cancer or similar...??

Regards

Rui


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

i'll opt out of this now. I could write a reply to highlight what i mean but it's probably not worth it.


----------



## Panther (Jan 19, 2012)

Looking great! Only one thing i noticed that i dont think anyone else posted.... Was the badge put on after? As debadging would count against the car? 

Fantastic flake pop and real detail in your work. Well done.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Panther said:


> Looking great! Only one thing i noticed that i dont think anyone else posted.... Was the badge put on after? As debadging would count against the car?
> 
> Fantastic flake pop and real detail in your work. Well done.


Thanks and the owner wanted the rear to be without nothing and i agree with him , looks IMHO much better


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

stunning work there.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

taz007 said:


> stunning work there.


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

awsome!!!!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

cocos said:


> awsome!!!!


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## atl (Mar 26, 2011)

That looks amazing!! :doublesho


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

atl said:


> That looks amazing!! :doublesho


It´s such a nice car , thanks :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

As usual Fantastic work Rui

mike


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Swell.gr said:


> As usual Fantastic work Rui
> 
> mike


Very kind words Mike :thumb:


----------



## Dan R (Dec 2, 2009)

Phenominal work!! Absolutely awesome job!!!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Rui, thats outstanding attention to detail mate, really brought out that colour, please can i have it :argie::argie: Bloody sexy beasts these GT-R's :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Dan R said:


> Phenominal work!! Absolutely awesome job!!!


Thank you Dan :thumb:



ITHAQVA said:


> Rui, thats outstanding attention to detail mate, really brought out that colour, please can i have it :argie::argie: Bloody sexy beasts these GT-R's :thumb:


Its a great car and it´s my fav one :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Stunning Rui, enjoyed that very much 

Baz


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Auto Detox said:


> Stunning Rui, enjoyed that very much
> 
> Baz


Thank you Baz :thumb:


----------



## hottrod (Apr 27, 2010)

Enjoyed this write-up, thx! Any chance you could share the details of your ceiling lights? Am trying to finalise my own setup at home, as per my thread, and would really appreciate your advice on a top setup for the lighting!

Thanks again for sharing your work.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

hottrod said:


> Enjoyed this write-up, thx! Any chance you could share the details of your ceiling lights? Am trying to finalise my own setup at home, as per my thread, and would really appreciate your advice on a top setup for the lighting!
> 
> Thanks again for sharing your work.


Thanks and my ceiling lights are very normal stuff.

Its 4500w if im sure and i have a fully exaust system on the ceiling also. :thumb:


----------



## dyegoblb (Sep 16, 2008)

Sensacional!!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

dyegoblb said:


> Sensacional!!!





-Mat- said:


> cracking work


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Phat Pat (Mar 1, 2012)

OMG, I've died and gone to heaven! 

The GTR is the ONLY car I'd buy if I won the lottery and your example shown shows just how good they can look.

Super work, and proper attention to detail.

Really well done...


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Phat Pat said:


> OMG, I've died and gone to heaven!
> 
> The GTR is the ONLY car I'd buy if I won the lottery and your example shown shows just how good they can look.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kind words :thumb:


----------



## Vigilante102 (Jun 11, 2012)

Amazing results.

Do you think it's possible to get anywhere near that finish is 'hand' polishing etc?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Vigilante102 said:


> Amazing results.
> 
> Do you think it's possible to get anywhere near that finish is 'hand' polishing etc?


No , it´s very hard to get that finish by hand to say the least.

But you can enhance deeply a car by hand


----------



## Vigilante102 (Jun 11, 2012)

I only 'detail' as sort of a hobby...and don't wanna go down the whole machine polish route...just in case I make a mistake an damage something.

May I ask what your process was on the car?


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Top car and even better job performed :thumb:.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

deni2 said:


> Top car and even better job performed :thumb:.


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Very nice job Rui.

Robbie


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

*MAGIC* said:


> Very nice job Rui.
> 
> Robbie


Thank you Robbie


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Truly stunning work.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

N8KOW said:


> Truly stunning work.


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Beautifull job


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Brilliant work as always Rui! :thumb:
Awesome pictures!!! :argie:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

wish wash said:


> Beautifull job





skorpios said:


> Brilliant work as always Rui! :thumb:
> Awesome pictures!!! :argie:


Thank you guys :thumb:


----------



## as5606 (Apr 23, 2006)

Awesome work mate. I noticed this GTR has the optional carbon fiber floor mats. Did you know they are a £900 option from the dealers !!! For floor mats !!! :doublesho


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

as5606 said:


> Awesome work mate. I noticed this GTR has the optional carbon fiber floor mats. Did you know they are a £900 option from the dealers !!! For floor mats !!! :doublesho


Thanks and yes i know , i had one for almost two years


----------

